# Philadelphia Area Therapist



## amped215 (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm currently doing graduate work in Philadelphia. I think my SA is as bad as it has ever been right now. I've been going to a therapist through the school, so our sessions are free. However, she's a post-doc student, and I'm not sure how much experience she's had with SA. She's really professional during our sessions, and I really appreciate her effort. I'm just curious if I could do even better. 

I know Philadelphia is a major center for SA research and treatment, so I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations (e.g., specific institutions) that I could explore. I'd be willing to pay for treatment plans with a proven track record.

Thanks!


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm from Philly too  
Drexel University actually is doing ongoing research on SA and they offer a free treatment program. I'm in the process of being interviewed for it right now. If you want info just let me know.


----------



## amped215 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey, thanks for your reply! I'm actually in a Drexel graduate program on the Center City campus. Is that where the program you're talking about takes place? I'm definitely interested.


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

^ I'm pretty sure the meetings take place at Hahnemann Hospital which is at Broad & Vine.

To get in touch with them just call 215-762-3327 and leave your name and a contact number. They got back to me within a day or so when I called and the phone interview was about 20 minutes long.


----------



## amped215 (Oct 16, 2008)

I called.


----------



## brealair (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm going to the Temple Adult anxiety clinic. The therapits are also students. They also work on a sliding scale.


----------



## scuff (Sep 3, 2009)

*drexel treatment program*

I read that a couple people have taken part in the Drexel soacl anxiety treatment program. How was your experience with the program? Was it successful?


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

scuff said:


> I read that a couple people have taken part in the Drexel soacl anxiety treatment program. How was your experience with the program? Was it successful?


I'm curious as well,I don't want to be used as a lab rat to train students.


----------

